# Swivel or no swivel



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, do you guys put a swivel on your lure when fishing? I have seen some put a small swivel on the lure and some that just tie the line onto the lure.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I almost always use a swivel. If you are worried about the extra appearance the swivel might give the lure, then tie in a swivel, then tie in a section of line between the swivel and lure. Anything from a couple of feet, down to 6-8 inches works well enough. But I'm of the belief that a swivel should always be used with a lure - its just a matter of how close you put it to the lure.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We also use swivels its all up to what an angler prefers. For me it makes changing the lure easier and I'm not continually fussing with knots as my Eagle-Eye vision isn't what it used to be including my nimble fingers aren't as nimble as they used to be.

It's all in the angler preferred method when fishing. I don't believe having a swivel keeps fish from taking ones offerings. If they want it their going to take it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't use swivels. Sure I have line twist (escially with spinners and mono) but all in all I have found that the swivel makes no difference for me. So to save a tiny bit of money I go without one. I did buy some heavy ones for trolling but lost them. I hear that they help but for me they don't. Alhough if you troll you can leave the swivel on the line and get some of the twist out. Still the spinner twisted the line so why use one?

Kinda like skiing, there are guys that like wax and those that don't. I don't and I still beat them down the hill. :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

For trolling you want to use a quality bearing swivel virtually no line twist at all. Same with casting spinners bearing swivels eliminate and/or greatly reduce line twist.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks K2 I shall be looking into those. Luckily mono line is cheap huh? 

I will admit when I am using Eagle Claw hooks with bait (usally for catfish) I do like to use a swivel. It makes it really easy as there is a loop on the hook/line to connect it to the swivel. Plus those mud cats take the hooks to the grave with them so it is super easy to change it out. But the question above is about lures and such.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

I always use a swivel. When I am on a river or in my tube the last thing I want to be doing is worrying about knots. I like to tie one on at the beginging of the trip and have that be the last knot of the day. I like to throw a lot of hardware at the fish, so If i didnt use a snap swivel I would spent too much time with dry line.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Use quality line and swivels or deal with the problems it causes.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

It depends on what I'm fishing for and what I'm fishing with as to whether I use a swivel. Spoons must be used with a swivel or you'll compromise the strength of the line. Same when fishing for cats. Their tendency to roll can do some damage to your line if it twists up.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Use quality line and swivels or deal with the problems it causes.


Agreed. Line and other equipment will pay dividends its an investment. Its up to the angler to decide. Without a doubt swivels being ones purely split rings or with a snap the quality of the swivel are well worth it considering if one wants to consider a swivel.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I only use swivels when trolling to prevent line twist...or to get rid of line twist. When spin casting I never use one..my vision is still good enough that if I want to switch lures I will just tie another knot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of swivels hooked directly to the lure. Although many times I use a swivel (no snap) tied 24" to 36" in front of the lure or bait like my close friend and associate *GaryFish* said.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I use a barrel swivel attached to the main line, then about 1 - 1 1/2' of line to a small duolock then connect the duolock to the lure. Now i can change lures with the duolock fast and easy.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

Interesting topic.

A few years ago I always tied a swivel on no matter what I was after. But, after a while I just got sick of always worrying about if I had them around. I don't like showing up at the stream then realizing I forgot something. So I decided to only use them when I am concerned about tine twist. When I am tossing spoons and rapala's, no swivel. If I am tossing spinners I tie one on. Lately I have been using the magical Blue Fox which has a swivel built in, so no need to add one there.


----------



## 2labs (Sep 24, 2007)

A lot of great comments and techniques here guys. I have just been cuious about this here lately for some reason or another. Now lets hit some water.... hmm maybe the berry in a couple of days.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

So I guess my question is has anyone used a swivel on their lure half the day and switched back over to no swivel and had better luck without the swivel?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wish I could help ya out on that Tylert but we use swivels all the time. Split ring bearing swivels from the line to flourocarbon leader when using leader and bearing swivel from leader to lure. When pan fishing its just a plain non-bearing swivel tied to line swivel connected to lure. We use non-bearing swivels ice fishing also. For us personally we don't find swivels preventing us from catching fish and they make changing lures so much quicker and easier no fussing with tieing knots.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a hard time believing that a quarter inch of mettle on a 2 to 3 inch piece of mettle or plastic is going to dissuade any fish to bite it because it gives it away as artificial. On the other hand I CAN believe that changing the action of a lure might have an effect. I use swivels mostly because it makes changing lures easier but I also think it enhances the action of the lure. Let me explain. When you tie line directly to a lure the knot cinches tight onto the eye of the lure so that the lure has to "bend" a tight line in order to move side to side inhibiting the action of the lure. But a swivel snapped through the eye of the lure like links in a chain allows more movement of the lure at it's eye thus enhancing the action of the lure. I think that is why many lures have a little ring attached to the eye onto which you can tie line. I also am convinced that tying line directly to lures like rapalas or flatfish will wear through the line at the eye if you do not retie frequently. Using a swivel helps this because the motion occurs between the swivel and the eye of the lure not where the swivel is tied to the line. But when all is said and done, I really don't think it makes much difference anyway.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply that makes perfect sense.


----------

